# Auf der Suche nach dem Günstigen Slayer



## Scar (18. November 2005)

Nabend verehrte Anwesende

Da ich nun langsam aber sicher das Gefühl habe wohl kein 05er Switch SL in meiner Wunschgröße und leider auch Preisklasse zu bekommen,tendiere ich nun zum hungern um vielleicht ein 06er Slayer finanzieren zu können   .

Auf der Suche nach ner günstigen Version bin ich in meinem Jubi-Katalog über das Slayer 30 gestolpert.Die Ausstattung ist ja nun nicht unbendigt als schlecht zu bezeichnen   und es sollte wohl auch traditions gemäß preislich unter dem 50er liegen,nur....  wo zum Henker bekommt man das Ding ????   

Nirgends aber wirklich nirgendwo etwas in Deutschen Landen davon zu lesen.Habe keine Händler gefunden und bei bikeaction hat mir zwar ein freundlicher Mensch nen unge-fairen Preis genannt jedoch konnte oder wollte er mir nicht sagen wo man so ein Bike her bekommt 

Hat einer von euch vielleicht ne Idee oder gar Ahnung ?? 

so long , keep on riding


----------



## dorado666 (18. November 2005)

hi,
sorry, aber soviel wie ich weiß werden die 30er modelle in detschland nicht verkauft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (19. November 2005)

Nimm ein Slayer 90 Frameset und bestücke es mit einer günstigen Ausstattung. Wird zwar auch nicht so richtig günstig, aber Du hast zumindest Einfluß drauf was entsprechend Deines Kontostandes dran soll/kann. 
Eventuell kannst Du ja Dein aktuelles Bike "ausschlachten" und dann nur die "Ausstattungslücken" zukaufen.
Good Luck
Tom


----------



## markka777 (19. November 2005)

Denkanstoß:

Slayer 90 MSRP 4400$ (US), das entspricht ca. 3500 Euro. Deutschland: 5500 Euro.

Santa Cruz Nomad Frame (DHX 5 Air, Anodized), MSRP 1865$ (US), das entspricht ca. 1500 Euro. Deutschland: 2500 Euro.

Ich komm mir da abgezockt vor.

markka


----------



## Nihil Baxter (20. November 2005)

Netter Denkanstoss, aber der Threadersteller möchte ein ROCKY MOUNTAIN SLAYER. Santa Cruz: Ganz nett, aber für mich unter "Ferner liefen". Nix besonderes...


----------



## s.d (20. November 2005)

Aber wieso ist RM da drüben so viel billiger ? Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit Importen?


----------



## pEju (20. November 2005)

das mit den preisen ist trauig aber wahr.
die preiskalkulation der hiesigen bikeindustrie
ist auch mit ein faktor warum der sport hier 
nicht so populär ist. gut man muss auch bedenken,
dass die noch den versand und die steuern tragen müssen,
aber dass das ao ein preisunterschied zur folge hat kann ich 
mir nicht vorstellen.
und genau aus diesem grund las' ich mir meine bikes alle 
aus canada kommen und kann dann glücklich sein   .


----------



## derschotte (20. November 2005)

dann klär uns doch mal auf, was dabei zu beachten ist. wie es sich zb mit steuern + zoll usw. verhält


----------



## pEju (20. November 2005)

wenn man bekannte da hat ist das gar kein problem.
dann fällt alles weg, sowohl der versand (ein sportgerät ist
im flugzeug frei), wie auch die steuern (muss mein onkel oder
wer auch immer eben am zoll sagen, dass es seins ist und er
es wieder mitnimmt - was er natülich nicht macht   ). 
jo und dann bekommt man wie ich ich demnächst ein 
nagelneues '05er norco shore zu einen preis von 2000 
was hier eigentlich 4300 kostet.

so far - greetings & ride on


----------



## s.d (20. November 2005)

Ja das ist ja eine heiße Sache das norco in Canada billiger ist als hier war mir schon klar aber dass das Slayer bei den Amis so billig ist hätt ich nicht gedacht und wie siehts aus mit versenden wenn man Bekannte in den USA hat oder selber nach Canada oder in die USA fliegt und man einfach behauptet man hätte es nicht gakauft sonder mitgebracht
@mario weisst du vielleicht wie diese Preisunterschiede zustade kommen?


----------



## pEju (20. November 2005)

so einfach lassen die sich beim zoll natürlich auch nicht "verarschen" - leider.
ich hatte da eben aus diesen gründen auch schon einige male angerufen.
wenn du es dir selber mitbringen willst und keine rechnung vorlegen kannst,
machen die sich selber schlau was das ungefähr an wert hat - dann stehst
de dumm da, sind nämlich so in etwa, je nach dem was für ein bike um die
600 zusätzlich. denen is auch ganz egal, ob es ein geschenk oder sonst was
ist. wenn man es aber mitbringen läßt, sollte es auch nicht deine oma oder so
jemand sein, das glauben die dann auch nicht unbedingt. und beim eifachen
versenden machen die einfach das paket auf, schauen was drin ist und
kassieren genauso ab. was die dann verlangen finde ich fast schon ein
bißchen pervers. der größte witz ist ja in dem fall auch noch, dass die die
versandkosten auch noch versteuern. wenn du dir also ein bike für z.b. 1800
schicken läßt, dazu noch 200 versand kommen, wollen die für ganze 2000
zoll + mehrwertsteuer haben     .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weizenbiker (21. November 2005)

Das Thema ist docht ziemlich einfach:
Für Komplettbikes aus USA/Kanada fallen 15% Zoll und 16% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer an.
Für Teile, z.B. Rahmen fallen nur 16% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer an.

Außerdem ist der Versand von parts um Längen günstiger, da man zumindest unter der 20 KG -Grenze bleibt und USPS o-ä. das transportieren.

Ergo: Wenn der Versender 2 Pakete macht , spart du mehrere hundert Euro/Dollars.

Das mit dem Mitbringen/Geschenk funktioniert nicht. Da mußt du nachweisen, daß du mindestens 1 Jahr da gelebt hast. Und blöd sind die beim Zoll auch nicht ( aber durchaus kooperativ, wenn man sie nicht verarschen will ).

Gruß

Weizenbiker


----------



## Matze. (21. November 2005)

NorcoFox schrieb:
			
		

> das mit den preisen ist trauig aber wahr.
> die preiskalkulation der hiesigen bikeindustrie
> ist auch mit ein faktor warum der sport hier
> nicht so populär ist. gut man muss auch bedenken,
> ...




Die Preiskalkulation der "hiesigen" Bikeindustrie finde ich ganz ok  ,
und wie kommst Du drauf daß der Sport hier nicht so populär ist


----------



## pEju (21. November 2005)

sag ich ja alles genauso   . bei den versandkosten war ich mir
nicht sicher wieviel das nochmal ist, aber usps verschickt kein komplett 
bike zumidest kein fully, da ist dann die standard bike-box zu groß.
müßte man halt fed-ex oder so was nehmen. ich wollte selber schon mal eins
verschicken lassen. das die so weit ganz nett beim zoll sind stimmt schon.
nur wie soll man das umgehen, dass man nicht die mehrwertsteuer und den
zoll zahlen muss, ohne die zu "verarschen" ??? 
erstens lassen die das mit sich nicht machen und es ist eigentlich auch
unmöglich, außer man hat in canada/usa bekannte -wie ich- die es dir
mit bringen können. oder freunde beim zoll wäre auch noch moglich   

- naja ist aber nicht mein problem


----------



## pEju (21. November 2005)

Matze. schrieb:
			
		

> Die Preiskalkulation der "hiesigen" Bikeindustrie finde ich ganz ok,
> und wie kommst Du drauf daß der Sport hier nicht so populär ist



ist er schon aber eben nicht *so* wie in z.b. canada.
was auch daran liegt, wie schon gesagt, dass die bike da um
einiges billiger sind als hier.
aber vielleicht kann man canada ja nicht
mit uns vergleichen...
wir haben eben das pech, das wir in deutschland leben  .
kann man halt nix machen - wegen dem preisunterschied.


----------



## Matze. (22. November 2005)

NorcoFox schrieb:
			
		

> ist er schon aber eben nicht *so* wie in z.b. canada.
> was auch daran liegt, wie schon gesagt, dass die bike da um
> einiges billiger sind als hier.
> aber vielleicht kann man canada ja nicht
> ...



Nun kenne ich die Preisverhältnisse in Canada nicht, aber ich denke viel billiger als "unsere PLV-Marken" (Cube, Canyon etc.) wirst Du dort auch keine bikes bekommen. Ein Fusion oder Nicolai wäre in Canada aber sicher wesentlich teurer als in D. Insgesamt bin ich froh in D und nicht in Canada zu leben, von mir zu Hause ist´s einfach nicht so weit nach Italien


----------



## fritzn (22. November 2005)

wenn man ein "sportgerät" nach CAN einführt und auch ein "sportgerät" wieder ausführt, wird es bei der einfuhr auch gecheckt und angesehen?

sprich schrotthobel in bikebox mitbringen und neues slayer wieder zurück...
weil das alte eben in den harten kan. bergen kaputt gegangen ist. dann musste man für ersatz vor ort sorgen, schliesslich ist man ja zum biken extra nach CAN geflogen.

es muss dann aber auch gebraucht (einmal gefahren) worden sein, kann ich mir vorstellen.

wär das ne lücke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derschotte (22. November 2005)

und natürlich hat man zur vorsorge gleich noch ne 2te gabel + dämpfer und diverse "ersatz/verschleissteile" mitgekauft 

aber wäre echt interessant wie sich das verhält. hab schon überlegt, wenn die fluggesellschaften um weihnachten wieder 99 tickets nach new york raushauen, rüber zu fliegen und mit nem vollen koffer fox-klamotten wieder zu kommen


----------



## Sawa (22. November 2005)

fritzn schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man ein "sportgerät" nach CAN einführt und auch ein "sportgerät" wieder ausführt, wird es bei der einfuhr auch gecheckt und angesehen?
> 
> sprich schrotthobel in bikebox mitbringen und neues slayer wieder zurück...
> weil das alte eben in den harten kan. bergen kaputt gegangen ist. dann musste man für ersatz vor ort sorgen, schliesslich ist man ja zum biken extra nach CAN geflogen.
> ...




War 1998 mit meinem Trek 970 für 7 Wochen Radreise-Urlaub in West-Canada und habe es auch als Sportgerät mitgenommen, auf dem Hinweg in einem großen Karton, auf dem Rückweg kam bei der Fluggesellschaft einfach ne große Plastiktüte drüber. 
Interessiert hats keinen (Zoll) .

Wie das heute aussieht????


----------



## pEju (22. November 2005)

@ matze....siehe oben, die sind um einiges billiger. nicolai weiß ich nicht ob
die teurer sind, aber wenn die teurer als bei uns wären, würde die da ja gar
keiner nicolais kaufen (hab da aber auch noch nie eins gesehen).

-das andre mit dem billig bike mitnehmen, nobel hobel wieder zurück, hab ich 
mir auch schon überleget, wäre glaub das einzigste was eventuell funktionieren könnte,
wenn die nicht schon schauen was du mitnimmst, aber bei der ausreise mußt
du ja nicht durch den zoll, von da her müßte es eigentlich schon gehen.

-mit den klamotten geht das, da mußt du ja *verdammt* viel pech haben,
wenn die gerade dich rausziehen und dien koffer sehen wollen.
eine bike-bok kann man aber eben nicht unter den arm nehmen.


----------



## Sawa (23. November 2005)

Bei der Einreise nicht durch den Zoll???

Na das ist eine gewagte Aussage, die schauen sich schon um (Leider).


----------



## pEju (23. November 2005)

es ging um die ausreise - also weg von zu hause in abderes land   
das die bei der einreise schauen is schon klar...

genauer lesen dann klappt das schon noch


----------



## fraenkiz (5. Dezember 2005)

hallo ale zusammen,

wer von euch, hat denn addressen im internet, zum preise schauen ???
als ich vor ein paar wochen bei ebay geschauthatte, fand ich den preis gar nicht so super. kann jetzt leider nicht mehr sagen ob es usa oder canada gewesen ist.
habe mein bike bei s-tec gekauft, bin mit der abwicklung und dem preis sowieso sehr zufrieden gewesen. ca. 2000  unter den preisen, was mir sonst als normaler preis geboten wurde.
ob sich da der blick über den teich lohnt ???
gerade wenn es mal zu problemen mit dem rahmen kommt, musst du den rahmen über den teich senden. das kostet auch wieder geld !!!


gruss frank


----------



## Sawa (5. Dezember 2005)

NorcoFox schrieb:
			
		

> es ging um die ausreise - also weg von zu hause in abderes land
> das die bei der einreise schauen is schon klar...
> 
> genauer lesen dann klappt das schon noch





Uuuuuuuuuuuuups, peinliche Panne   

Wobei die E§infuhr ja kostet (Ausfuhr zoll wäre ja direkt was für die Finanzminister....)


----------



## fraenkiz (6. Dezember 2005)

Sawa schrieb:
			
		

> Uuuuuuuuuuuuups, peinliche Panne
> 
> Wobei die E§infuhr ja kostet (Ausfuhr zoll wäre ja direkt was für die Finanzminister....)




solche themen sollte man am besten nicht soooo öffentlich besprechen, da sonst unser finanzministerium noch auf solch glorreiche idee kommen würde   
vielleicht werden ja auch bald für vorschläge aus der bevökerung tipprovisionen verteilt   

gruss frank


----------



## el Lingo (15. Dezember 2005)

Also das mit dem Schrottbock hin und Rocky zurück geht ohne weiteres, es muss nur ordentlich schmutzig sein!
Zwei Freunde von mir waren 3 WOchen biken in Canada, in der Wildniss schlafen und eben biken. Dem einen ist sein Scott verreckt und da hat er das einzig wahre gemacht: sich ein Switch gekauft, für umgerechnet 1650,-
Das hat er dann ordentlich eingedreckt und einfach mit Heim genommen. Ohne Probeme...


----------



## fraenkiz (16. Dezember 2005)

bei dem preis, würde es sich lohnen hin und zurück zu fliegen um sich das bike vor ort zu holen. 
mal sehen, wollte mir im frühjahr vielleicht noch ein hardtail kaufen.


gruss frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

